# READY TO BUY A SISTER FOR R8 AUDI 230 CV QUATTRO



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

FINALLY I DECIDE

CAYMAN BOXSTER F TYPE TT 230 QUATTRO

THAT CAR GO TO REPLACE AN S1 FOR DAILY USE i think the tt will be the perfect choice with a revo map i have 300 cv

and quattro i love that car

i have in the past 2 tt mk1 and i think is more easy to use for the city than a ftype that probably look good or more expansive but i don't buy car for that , porsche cayman and boxster ( i have 5 cayman in my life and was the daily for all my life) but think tt do the job better

so.... 
for the weekend and other r8 and huracan and tt for daily

what you think ...the colour is red or black.... r8 is black 
thx guys

of course s tronic


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Just to clarify, you've got an R8 and Huracan and you want to know if you should buy a base TT as a daily to replace an S1

Personally off your list the Cayman would be my choice.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Too complicated.
Get yourself on the list for a RS E-tron GT :wink:


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

thx i put the tt because i think is more usable than the cayman also

rs e-tron not good for daily


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

i want tune with revo is it true that i can gain 300 hp ? 
wow that's great

is quattro ok mk3 permanent quattro like r8
or like haldex previous tt ?

thx

and have the tt 230 cv quattro in the virtual cockpit in dynamic the rev counter in the center of the console i saw some videos but don't understand

and the front bumper s line is the bumper with the 2 air vents separated or the bumper with a line below ?

sorry for my english


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

all TT's have haldex, not torsen
to reach the 300 ps zone you have to go for a full stage 2 (map, downpipe, intercooler, air intake, turbo inlet..) 
the rev counter in the middle is for TTS/TT-RS only (and maybe the TT competition/black edition, am not sure about this)


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

ok so different quattro not like r8

ok with stage 1 how is the gain ? 270 hp ?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

kevin#34 said:


> all TT's have haldex, not torsen
> to reach the 300 ps zone you have to go for a full stage 2 (map, downpipe, intercooler, air intake, turbo inlet..)
> the rev counter in the middle is for TTS/TT-RS only (and maybe the TT competition/black edition, am not sure about this)


Not in the UK. Many re-mappers/tuners expect 300bhp on a standard 2.0 petrol 227bhp for stage 1 without any extra mods.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

I see no engine differences between UK and ROW, and also for the tuners&#8230;
in my opinion +70PS with a stage 1 is unreal, unless you push the IS20 beyond its limit&#8230;


----------



## Emanuel29 (Oct 28, 2019)

The TT is, in my opinion, worse than an S1 for daily use but in case you go for 230 Quattro;
REVO gets you to around 314-334ps (fuel dependant, however, 334 is unreal imho) with only stage 1 software and no hardware required. You can push it all the way to Stage 4 which is around 455-520ps.
*Get the TCU same stage as your ECU is always.*


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

hi best place here to clarify my doubt

i find 2 best red like i want but 230 cv and no quattro

and 1 black quattro 184cv tdi

is the quattro really noticeable on tt for the city and fun use ? or i can go with fwd with no real difference

that i had on r8 and huracan but is torsen

thx


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, TT quattro is Haldex so not permanent, but if you want to enjoy it & use the power you won't be satisfied with FWD.
Even modest power FWD TT will spin the front wheels with enthusiastic driving.
Hoggy.


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

so quattro is the way


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

hi the sport option of the rev in the center of the virtual cockpit is only with tts and competition

or I have also on tt 230 quattro ? 
thx


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

only on competition and TTS, but you can buy a new VC (around 900 euro) and reprogram it, if the center tacho is so important...


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

no it's just curiosity I love it on huracan but not really important for me

I love to drive , but it's fun ! but same if you watch the standard virtual cockpit

another question if I take 230cv quattro if I select individual or dynamic the exhaust change tone and become more loud or not ?

the wheels 19 are 245 right ? on all tt that I had (2 mk1 ) I use to do lowering and spacers so the s-line is lowered from the DESIGN version or not ? spacers ..what is the usually size that you use on mk3 ? thx

and finally what is a good exhaust with a good sound but not too loud

i have a rev9 on r8 and seem like a formula one in cold start when I put on , and in the night cause me some problem with people lives around me


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, on dynamic the valve on the exhaust will open, and yes, '19 use 245 tire
S-line has -15 mm springs compared to std, if I remember well


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

kevin#34 said:


> yes, on dynamic the valve on the exhaust will open, and yes, '19 use 245 tire
> S-line has -15 mm springs compared to std, if I remember well


sei di Roma
magari quando la prendo ci si vede

volevo prenderla rossa o nera tu che ne pensi ?

grazie mille

thx Kevin (Sorry for Italian language )


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

no problem
(scelta di colore e' troppo personale, il rosso a me non piace, meglio nera o magari gialla.. 8) )


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

is the 2.0 tdi 184cv tuned a good engine vs 230 2.0 tfsi ?


----------



## MarksBlackTT (Nov 29, 2016)

Not really.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

absolutely no comparison!


dannyzucco said:


> is the 2.0 tdi 184cv tuned a good engine vs 230 2.0 tfsi ?


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

the s-line lower the car 15mm

the other option of springs if i put a design version non sline is eibach h&r but i want low the car but not more of 20 mm

there are springs 20mm ? on ebay for example ? thx


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

look for KW spring kit, it's adjustable (-10/25 mm), specific for MR equipped models


----------



## dannyzucco (Aug 13, 2019)

there is also for cars without mg ?

what is the name of that wheel. I try to find it on eBay can you help me ? thx


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes, KW makes different lowered spring kits, depending on MR presence or not
those rims are the 10 spokes _competition _ones


----------

